# Super-strat battle: Charvel DK24 vs Ibanez AZ Premium



## pfizer (Dec 30, 2018)

Alright guys, I'm looking for a new super-strat, mostly for metal and hard rock. 

Used to own a JP6, had to sell it for bills, now looking to replace the void with something cheaper for the meantime since I don't have a 24-fret guitar with a trem bar. 

Narrowed down my choices to two relatively new models; Charvel DK24 vs Ibanez AZ Premium, both with roasted maple necks. I know the Ibanez is priced slightly higher due to the the SS frets and split functions, while the Charvel has that compound radius. I own both a Charvel San Dimas Hardtail and an Ibanez Prestige, so I have experience with both brands.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2018)

Definitely wait for NAMM.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 30, 2018)

Having had both, the Charvel wins hands down but wait for namm man


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd wait for NAMM (January) before you pull the trigger.

If you can't wait I'd probably grab a Charvel. I say this having played a few AZ Premium's and some 2018 Charvels. Nothing wrong with the AZ Premium, but it is a bit too pricey for the quality of the build, in my experience with them--although you may luck out and get an 'above average' one.


----------



## Shask (Dec 30, 2018)

I tried both recently and liked the Charvel better. The neck on the Ibanez was thicker than I expected.

I feel like the neck on these Charvel DKs are thinner and rounder than the Pro Mod series. It seems like they have less shoulder. I am not sure if that is in my head or not, but it is making me consider selling my old So-Cal, and grabbing a DK24 instead.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 30, 2018)

Charvel, but wait for NAMM.


----------



## mogar (Dec 30, 2018)

I went with the Charvel, so that's my vote. The neck is just wonderful.


----------



## gunch (Dec 30, 2018)

If they make a DK24HT with the newer neck joint sculpt instead of the old one for this year it will probably be the 1 production guitar that I want this year 

newer dk24 heel 






The one they got on the Dk24HT now 






(which ain't bad, but still)

Also hoping they upgrade other specs on the dk24 HT too like roasted maple and sheeit


----------



## Boojakki (Dec 30, 2018)

I tend to the "Charvel, but wait for NAMM" opinion... Still, Charvel DK24 2PT get's my vote on this one


----------



## yellowv (Dec 30, 2018)

I have both and think both are great guitars. I probably prefer the Charvel slightly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 30, 2018)

Shask said:


> I tried both recently and liked the Charvel better. The neck on the Ibanez was thicker than I expected.
> 
> I feel like the neck on these Charvel DKs are thinner and rounder than the Pro Mod series. It seems like they have less shoulder. I am not sure if that is in my head or not, but it is making me consider selling my old So-Cal, and grabbing a DK24 instead.



The new charvels have a ton of “modern” appointments to make the line a bit more attractive to current players and not just people looking for 80’s nostalgia. They still have many models like that but just not many people are looking for 22 fret chunky C shape top mount Floyd guitars versus the more common specs we see on ESP/Schecter/Ibanez. Just my $0.02. And that new heel is fire.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

I vote Charvel. In terms of "wait for NAMM" you might be tormenting yourself. Anything you see and like there might not be available for another 2-6 months. If you like it, go for it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I vote Charvel. In terms of "wait for NAMM" you might be tormenting yourself. Anything you see and like there might not be available for another 2-6 months. If you like it, go for it.



True, but the wave of cheap gear from retailers making room for new stuff and players ditching their old stuff is worth it in and of itself. 

Heck, if the OP plays their cards right they could probably grab both used.


----------



## Shask (Dec 30, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> The new charvels have a ton of “modern” appointments to make the line a bit more attractive to current players and not just people looking for 80’s nostalgia. They still have many models like that but just not many people are looking for 22 fret chunky C shape top mount Floyd guitars versus the more common specs we see on ESP/Schecter/Ibanez. Just my $0.02. And that new heel is fire.


Yeah, I agree they have added more modern features, but the core neck shape felt different to me. It was less chunky C/D and more thin C. Maybe it was just that particular guitar, but it felt easier to play to me than the So-Cal I have had for several years. And for comparison, I can't stand Jackson necks, or anything that has big shoulders and feels flat on the back of the neck with a D shape.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 30, 2018)

I really like the Charvel, but much prefer the neck and SS frets of the AZ. But then again, I also love the massive neck of my Richie Kotzen Tele, so I am well aware that I am in the minority here.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> True, but the wave of cheap gear from retailers making room for new stuff and players ditching their old stuff is worth it in and of itself.
> 
> Heck, if the OP plays their cards right they could probably grab both used.


Good point. But I've also been pretty disappointed by any massive clearance/holiday off loading prices this year.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Dec 30, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Good point. But I've also been pretty disappointed by any massive clearance/holiday off loading prices this year.



Same. I was ready to get mildly irresponsible with Sweetwater and they haven't had shit so far.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2018)

Speaking as some random internet person that's never laid eyes on either one in real life, I say get the Ibanez.


----------



## pfizer (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the advice and input. 

I'm glad I put the "wait for NAMM" option on there -- even if the gear they show there won't be on shelves for a while, I've had moments where I went "if I had just waited a while longer". 

That said, guess I'm going for the Charvel then. Now I just gotta decide between the HSH Army Green or the HSS Shell Pink versions.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 31, 2018)

I want the Charvel but im not really into the existing colors and finishes, so I'm waiting to see what they come up with during Namm. Also the AZ's Neck's are "Beefy"... like Fat Strat Necks which is a turn off for me. I didn't expected super thin Wizard like but the Charvel Necks are much more yo my liking vs what the AZ's have.


----------



## pfizer (Dec 31, 2018)

^^ Yeah, I actually tried out an Ibanez Premium at a local store sometime ago and one of the first things that really surprised me was how beefy the neck felt -- it actually felt a little chunkier than a PRS "wide-thin" neck. 

I'm using my Charvel San Dimas a lot these days and I really like how comfortable the neck is -- has some substance to grip but still pretty shreddable.


----------



## mogar (Dec 31, 2018)

You really won't be disappointed with the DK24 2pt. The ONLY thing holding these models back is the color choices really. The simple addition of black and/or white would really help.


----------



## Shask (Dec 31, 2018)

pfizer said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice and input.
> 
> I'm glad I put the "wait for NAMM" option on there -- even if the gear they show there won't be on shelves for a while, I've had moments where I went "if I had just waited a while longer".
> 
> That said, guess I'm going for the Charvel then. Now I just gotta decide between the HSH Army Green or the HSS Shell Pink versions.


Yeah, I dont love the colors either, but I think the green army one is the best. I could see getting that one. I think waiting for NAMM is a good idea also... if they get more colors, you could either wait for them, or maybe get the old ugly colors on clearance, lol. For me, the army color is fine, but I dont love the white hardware. I would like to see one of these with HH pickups and black pickups.

I have been wanting something with a non-locking trem (not-Floyd), so that is why these are of interest to me. I have a So-Cal that I half love, and half fight with. I wish the neck was a little more C, and less D, so I was surprised when the one I tried was like this. I thought it was just me, but I have seen posts online from others saying the same. I tried the grey HSS one, and played it for a good while. I also think not having the locking nut made the strings more bend-able and less stiff, which is why I was interested in the first place.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 31, 2018)

Shask said:


> I tried both recently and liked the Charvel better. The neck on the Ibanez was thicker than I expected.
> 
> I feel like the neck on these Charvel DKs are thinner and rounder than the Pro Mod series. It seems like they have less shoulder. I am not sure if that is in my head or not, but it is making me consider selling my old So-Cal, and grabbing a DK24 instead.



No, it's definitely a different carve. Very comfy.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah the Non Locking Nut and regular Bridge is what Im after too. The Army color one is cool but its HSH and I prefer HSS or HH or even better HS. The Mid pickup doesn't bother me on a HSS but it kinda does on a HSH and I always have to lower it in to the Body. Must be on my mind for sure but...

Hope they come up with some more finishes to be honest. A Natural Finish Ash grain would be great or even a plain Black Satin one as long they dont put Gold Hardware on it. Icing on the Cake would be a Reverse Headstock


----------



## pfizer (Dec 31, 2018)

Same here about the floating Gotoh trems on both the DK24 and the AZ -- I used to own a JP6 and I loved the trem on that thing. It could do dive-bombs and stay in tune relatively well, considering it didn't have a locking nut. 

I really want to see a a DK24 HH version with the carved heel and Gotoh trem at NAMM -- that's pretty much an instant buy for me. Angel Vivaldi's signature prototype is basically what I'm describing, except I don't think we're getting a 6-string version of that.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 31, 2018)

He stated only 7 strings version initially, later who knows.


----------

